# Grape Concentrate To Backsweeten



## vtwinemaker (Apr 23, 2013)

I am considering using grape concentrate to backsweeten wine. I am interested in comments regarding the type of concentrate (WineExpert, Welchs, etc.) and the results of using a concentrate rather than a wine conditioner. Thanks

VTWinemaker


----------



## Turock (Apr 23, 2013)

Don't use wine conditioner. So many people have problems when they use it. Use sugar instead.

You absolutely can use concentrates to backsweeten. The frozen concentrates in the stores work very well. Be sure to look for 100% juice because they have more flavor. You can add these right before bottling without having to allow them to clear again. Just be sure to add sorbate and some meta at bottling.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 23, 2013)

Something like Alexanders Sun Country Concentrate should work well. I plan on using some of their Zinfandel concentrate to back sweeten a Petite Syrah Port I am working on currently. It just pure concentrated varietal grape juice and sulfite as a preservative.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 23, 2013)

Then there are these...

http://www.homewinery.com/cgi-bin/concen.cgi


----------



## vtwinemaker (Apr 24, 2013)

I gave up on wine conditioner after a couple of times due to sedimentation issues. What are some of the problems that others have experienced?

Thanks

VTWinemaker


----------



## Turock (Apr 25, 2013)

I've read where some people say it gives an off-taste to the wine. I've, personally, never touched the stuff.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 25, 2013)

I never used the stuff because it's basically made of glycerin, sugar and propylene glycol. I just skipped the glycol (here's why: http://www.naturalnews.com/023138_propylene_glycol_products_natural.html), bought the glycerine and use my own sugar. 

Can't say I even used the glycerine very much. Once or twice. I did not see all that much benefit, and then I started working on building in structure from the must onward instead of trying to boost it at the end. That has been a rewarding and continuing exploration.


----------



## dessertmaker (Apr 25, 2013)

I used welches white grape and welches peach frozen concentrate to backsweeten my first wine (blush). It worked GREAT! Welches is mostly apple concentrate though, so if you don't want a fruity bouquet or body you'd probably be better off using a concentrate from a kit wine, or trying to find one at a health food store like whole foods.


----------



## skyrat (Apr 25, 2013)

I use Concentrate for backsweetening berry wines (blue/mixed/black/boysen) all the time. Works fine but I always allow it to set for at least a week or two after the addition. Even though it was stabilized.... I don't want the possibility of the batch taking off again in the bottle and I will know within a few days if it is truly stable. Also...For the most part the concentrate is clean but... there we be (slight) residuals from 100% concord that will settle out as well. 

I use the White grape Concentrate for everything else IE: Peach / Apricot / Strawberry / Raspberry

Welches Concord is 100% concord and pretty sure their White Grape is 100% white (have to check the label again). Once you get in to the "Other concentrates" they will likely have an amount of apple juice in the concentrate. I opt for 100% grape.


----------



## dessertmaker (Apr 25, 2013)

skyrat said:


> I use Concentrate for backsweetening berry wines (blue/mixed/black/boysen) all the time. Works fine but I always allow it to set for at least a week or two after the addition. Even though it was stabilized.... I don't want the possibility of the batch taking off again in the bottle and I will know within a few days if it is truly stable. Also...For the most part the concentrate is clean but... there we be (slight) residuals from 100% concord that will settle out as well.
> 
> I use the White grape Concentrate for everything else IE: Peach / Apricot / Strawberry / Raspberry
> 
> Welches Concord is 100% concord and pretty sure their White Grape is 100% white (have to check the label again). Once you get in to the "Other concentrates" they will likely have an amount of apple juice in the concentrate. I opt for 100% grape.



I agree. If you're gonna use concentrate let it sit for a while. And not just to watch for fermentation to start again. I noticed different flavors after I added the welches all the way up until the sediment had settled out and even a couple of days after.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 26, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Then there are these...
> 
> http://www.homewinery.com/cgi-bin/concen.cgi



This place is nice to deal with. Their concentrates are quite sweet and not stabilized. They are made for making wine, not back sweetining.

I have made 3 of their wines.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 26, 2013)

I have to admit that in terms of backsweetening, I am a complete noob!

My one attempt at sweetening was about 7 years ago, with a zin blush. In my ignorant noobish state, I sweetened way too much. From that time on I usually let all my wines go to dry and drink what I have.

I am weary of oversweetening. but I am always willing to try again.
That being said, can I back sweetening with welches 100% grape juice, or similar juice made from concentrate?

Or is it best to use concentrate?


----------



## dessertmaker (Apr 26, 2013)

Elmer said:


> I have to admit that in terms of backsweetening, I am a complete noob!
> 
> My one attempt at sweetening was about 7 years ago, with a zin blush. In my ignorant noobish state, I sweetened way too much. From that time on I usually let all my wines go to dry and drink what I have.
> 
> ...



If you add the concentrate you're not diluting the alcohol content and you're enhancing the flavor profile of the wine, not completely changing or diluting it.

That being said, prepare for a rant:

I have used juice and other beverages to change the sweetness and flavor of my wine. When i am going to do this, I wait until it has stabilized and add the juice and wine straight to the bottle. That way I dont have to worry about ruining the whole batch. 

Most of the time I will actually set aside a 1 gallon jug at bottling time which will give me 5 bottles to experiment with later.

The thing to remember when doing this is that you are actually diluting the wine so if you start with a bottle thats 12% Alcohol and end up adding 370 milliliters of juice to it, you now have 6%. I guess it's more like a wine cooler or spritzer in this form.

My wife does not like wine with high alcohol content. Her favorite wine so far is the first batch I ever made, a vintners harvest coastal white which was backsweetened with something like 7 or 8 cans of welches grape juice concentrate and then dilluted by 50% with Sprite during the bottling phase. (Obviously I only did this with "her" half of the bottles.) I'm sure the purists on here would have a lot of negative things to say about it, but during my bench tests, that was how she liked it. 

The way I look at it, it's your dang wine. Your bottle with your label made with your equipment. Make it taste the way you fricking want it to taste. (Just avoid making bottle bombs.)

If you like juice diluted or sprite diluted or cranberry diluted wine, bottle it and slap a label on it.

Edit: If you do add juice make sure it's juice with preservatives in it. The way I look at it, if it has to be kept refrigerated BEFORE opening, I don't use it.

Edit 2: Nearly all large label beer brands dilute their beer with water. It's practically a standardized practice. And millions of people enjoy their beer that way. You never hear someone complain after cracking open a beer about how they wish Mochler Beverage used better brewing standards. They just enjoy it.

End rant.


----------

